# Cost of hip xray process?



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

I just called the PennHip certified vet in town and it's going to cost me about $305 to have the x rays and certification done. The other vet (the one I normally use) will charge me about $110 to do OFA style (but I have to wait until 2 years of course to have them actually certified and then have to send them to OFA and pay that fee).

So is this about normal for the costs? The x-rays themsevles with the PennHip vet are $85 b/c it's a digital machine at another vet clinic (she's a mobile vet). My clinic charges $50 and I thought THAT was high...


----------



## Mike Russell (Apr 9, 2006)

It really depends on your area. For us, we can do Hip/Elbow X-rays, vWD test, Thyroid panel, Brucellosis test, and all misc things (OFA Fees, Sedative, 1/2 day at Vet's, lab fees, rabies shot, office visit fee, complete check up, etc) for just under $300. I think in the breakdown, the X-rays themselves are $75, and the Vet will take as many shots as he needs to get it perfect...but the fee stays at $75, regardless of how many times he has to reshoot or if he gets it perfect the first time.

There is one Vet in our area that does Penn Hip, and they want $300 for just the X-rays and fees...not worth the cost as it's not a true hip cert.


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Mike Russell said:


> It really depends on your area. For us, we can do Hip/Elbow X-rays, vWD test, Thyroid panel, Brucellosis test, and all misc things (OFA Fees, Sedative, 1/2 day at Vet's, lab fees, rabies shot, office visit fee, complete check up, etc) for just under $300. I think in the breakdown, the X-rays themselves are $75, and the Vet will take as many shots as he needs to get it perfect...but the fee stays at $75, regardless of how many times he has to reshoot or if he gets it perfect the first time.
> 
> There is one Vet in our area that does Penn Hip, and they want $300 for just the X-rays and fees...not worth the cost as it's not a true hip cert.


The x-rays themselves are a total of $85 she said and she needs more than one shot. $220 is hte cost of the anasthetic and her fees and the PennHip fee. She uses a type of sedative that has a reversal (can't remember the name) so he'll walk out there and only be under the time it takes to do the shots, so maybe 20 minutes tops. It's also a digital machine.

At the other vet it's $50 for one x-ray, $50 for the anaesthetic, and then about $10 for their "time," maybe $20. SV does the hips at 1 yr so that's one of my thoughts...his already should have been done (he's nearly 14 months). I really don't think he'll ever be bred so mmy biggest concern right now is just making sure he's got stable hips for work.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Will the PennHIP vet send the one x-ray to OFA, too, or is the $305 the cost JUST for doing PennHIP? I haven't called the vet near me that does PennHIP yet, to ask about cost. Now I'm almost afraid to, though.


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Will the PennHIP vet send the one x-ray to OFA, too, or is the $305 the cost JUST for doing PennHIP? I haven't called the vet near me that does PennHIP yet, to ask about cost. Now I'm almost afraid to, though.


Kristen, she saId she coudl do that, but I'm sure I'd have to pay the OFA fee, too, and b/c he's only 14 mths they'd be pre-lims. I might be able to do it through the SV with her shots, but I have to contact them or someone who knows how they're done to get a shot.

She was really accommodating and the cost for the x rays isn't her charge, it's the charge of the vet clinic whose equipment she uses (she's a mobile vet). Her charge would be $220 which includes the fees for the PennHip rating. I don't know how much OFA charges to compare the cost of the other vet, but I am more than certain it's way cheaper at my usua vet clinic to do the whole thing.

So I guess the question now is whether or not we're going for breed survey for him...we have to decide that before we start doing appts and whatnot. He should have had his x rays done at 12 months for SV.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

> So I guess the question now is whether or not we're going for breed survey for him...we have to decide that before we start doing appts and whatnot. He should have had his x rays done at 12 months for SV.


You can't just wait until he's 2?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

> So I guess the question now is whether or not we're going for breed survey for him...we have to decide that before we start doing appts and whatnot. He should have had his x rays done at 12 months for SV.


You can't just wait until he's 2?


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> > So I guess the question now is whether or not we're going for breed survey for him...we have to decide that before we start doing appts and whatnot. He should have had his x rays done at 12 months for SV.
> 
> 
> You can't just wait until he's 2?


Well, that's what I have to figure out. The issue would be that if we were to put him to stud, and we waited until the age of 2, how his offspring would be papered. It's a pretty remote consideration, but not one I want to overlook only to be screwed later b/c I didn't think about it LOL.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Would you not wait until he was 2 to breed him anyway? Maybe I'm missing something here. :?


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Would you not wait until he was 2 to breed him anyway? Maybe I'm missing something here. :?


Yes, but teh SV certifies hips at 12 months, not 24! He'd be more like 3 in all actuality...


----------



## Alicia Mertz (Mar 28, 2006)

I just spoke to a PennHIP vet near me - she's also an orthopaedic - and she said it would be about $300 for PennHIP, $115 for OFA, and $40-$50 for sedation.

Sounds like your PennHIP vet is right on the money.


----------



## Mike Russell (Apr 9, 2006)

Stacia Porter said:


> Yes, but teh SV certifies hips at 12 months, not 24!


Yes, but the dog isn't done fully growing until somewhere around 16-20 mos of age.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Um, okay. I had added this info, but I don't see it now, so who knows where the post went. 

I did a search for Breed Survey and found:



> Before a dog can be Breed Surveyed, it must meet the following eligibility requirements:
> 
> * Be at least 2 years of age during the year
> * Have hips certified clear of dysplasia by a recognized body ("a" stamp, OFA, OVC)
> ...



I also found this:



> Basic SV breed requirements
> 
> Inbreeding of 2-2 or closer (breedings between litter mates or to their parents or grand parents) are not permitted.
> 
> ...


It just says the dog must be _*at least*_ 12 months old, not that it should be done at 12 months of age. Personally, I would (and is what I'm doing with Jak) just wait until he was closer to 24 months old.

I called the vet that does it in Black Mountain and for a dog 80 pounds or more, they charge $261.75 to do it all. It's a little bit less for a dog that's under 80 pounds, but the tech wouldn't tell me how much that was - I guess because she thought I was planning on starving him so he wouldn't weigh 80 pounds or something! LOL I told her he shouldn't weigh that much as an adult, but she still wouldn't tell me.


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I called the vet that does it in Black Mountain and for a dog 80 pounds or more, they charge $261.75 to do it all. It's a little bit less for a dog that's under 80 pounds, but the tech wouldn't tell me how much that was - I guess because she thought I was planning on starving him so he wouldn't weigh 80 pounds or something! LOL I told her he shouldn't weigh that much as an adult, but she still wouldn't tell me.


Ummm that's odd. We only expect Achilles to weigh about 75 tops. I suppose we could wait...but at least now I know how much it'll cost and can decide who to do it through LOL.


----------



## Mike Russell (Apr 9, 2006)

The difference in price based on weight could be the type of sedative they use or the amount required. I've heard of some vets using weight ranges for charging when dogs had to be put under for a procedure or Xrays.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Russell said:


> The difference in price based on weight could be the type of sedative they use or the amount required. I've heard of some vets using weight ranges for charging when dogs had to be put under for a procedure or Xrays.


And might it also be the anticipated number of techs needed for a big v. small dog?

I don't know much about the procedure (as in zero); would one person suffice for a small dog but maybe not for a big one? (Or is that irrelevant, since the dog is anesthetized?)

This is the case with a few other procedures...... I even know a dog whose owner has to pay extra for his claw-clipping because he turns into a whirling dervish when his toes are touched. :lol:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I assumed it had to do with the drugs, too, Mike. I just found it odd that she wouldn't tell me the exact price for a dog under 80 pounds. Maybe it's because I told her he was a German Shepherd, and don't you know they're supposed to be close to 100 pounds!

Darn it! I should have said Alsatian! LOL


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I assumed it had to do with the drugs, too, Mike. I just found it odd that she wouldn't tell me the exact price for a dog under 80 pounds. Maybe it's because I told her he was a German Shepherd, and don't you know they're supposed to be close to 100 pounds!
> 
> Darn it! I should have said Alsatian! LOL


This is also what I meant: not odd that they charge according to weight, but rather that the tech wouldnt' give Kristen the price for a dog below 80 lbs LOL. 

Darnit Kristen, there ya go confusing vet techs again. You KNOW that ALL German shepherds are at least 100 lbs! Sheesh!!! How dare you try to starve that killer monster of yours (who is going to cost you more to have xrayed b/c he'll try to eat all of those poor old techs in the process) just to save a few bucks on his hip xrays?? What are you thinking??? :roll: Under 80 lbs...pshaw!

I'm telling you, you keep trying that call that poor boy an Alsatian and he's going to stop responding to any commands that are not spoken perfect British English, accent and all :wink:


----------

